# Before And After



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

You have that right,


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

banana:HA HA


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Woman. can't live with em , can't shoot em"


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

True!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Another popluar one


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Good one








I'm not sure if I'll translate it right: 
Only way for a woman to make a man a millionaire afer weeding is that he has to be a billionaire before weeding


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

porcelanowy said:


> Only way for a woman to make a man a millionaire afer weeding is that he has to be a billionaire before weeding


Lol, that's kind of how you start a small business in America . . . . Buy a big one and wait.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I hope your wives don't see these post! -- Tex


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

REALLLLLLLL ;-)


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello


Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmm, I hope your wives don't see these post! -- Tex


My future Wife told me that previous joke








And I have another one









One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he realizes that it's his daughter's birthday.

He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the sales person, 'How much for one of those Barbie's in the display window?'

The salesperson answers, 'Which one do you mean, Sir? We have:
Work Out Barbie for $19.95,
Shopping Barbie for $19.95,
Beach Barbie for $19.95,
Disco Barbie for $19.95,
Ballerina Barbie for $19.95,
Astronaut Barbie for $19.95,
Skater Barbie for $19.95, 
and Divorced Barbie for $265.95'.

The amazed father asks:
'It's what?! Why is the Divorced Barbie $265.95 and the others only $19.95?'

The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers:
'Sir, Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Car, Ken's House, Ken's Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Computer, Ken's Knives, Ken's Sports Car, one of Ken's Friends, and a key chain made with Ken's balls.'

Cheers
Rafał


----------

